# Anubias Nana blooming!



## 0xDEADBEEF (Aug 22, 2014)

So over last week two of my Anubias Nana plants sprouted new alien appendages, one of them opened up yesterday revealing a little flower. It looks pretty cool, almost like tiny calla lily so I thought I'd share 

So what do you guys think? Has anyone else had their Anubias bloom? Is it a random occurence or it requires something special?

Anubias flower:









Whole tank:


----------



## akd200 (Sep 22, 2014)

*I'm a NOOB*

But I sure like that tank planting simple, elegant!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Lovely photos and congrats on the bloom. It's not random but means you have a good balance in your tank and the plant is happy! Some people have stated that increasing your tanks phosphorus levels will also encourage anubais to bloom. They can bloom bother submerged and emersed. One person who kept a large emersed collection actuall sucesfully pollinated 2 seperate plants and got seeds which sprouted. Sadly I can't find other photos records of this being done successfully except for the person mentioned.
I miss my anubias collection and the flows it gave me (also known as spaths).


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Aug 22, 2014)

Wow, I think Anubias seed is rare even in nature. I only heard about i propagating vegegatively.

I am glad my plants are happy, since I am rather new to planted tanks an my tank was established in beginning of August. Before that I had an aquarium when I was a little kid.

All I do right now is just dosing the tank 5 minutes with CO2 in the morning and thats pretty much it.


----------



## NiaCas (May 2, 2014)

Whoa! I've never seen that before! I've got tons of anubias and a bunch of it is anubias nana, but it's never bloomed before. I'm SO jealous! lol! I also love your tank! It looks great! Can you post everything you do to your tank? substrate, ferts, temp, stats, lighting, etc? I totally want to give it a try. I had no idea they could bloom! It's really pretty too


----------



## Lyfeoffishing (Jun 14, 2014)

I have no clue why they bloom but they are turely beautiful when they do. I had my Nana's bloom when I just started my tank and I did literally nothing (no ferts,no CO2, and t8 lights lol). It was nice watching it for a few weeks before it closed and went away. 

55 gallon community


----------



## aclaar877 (Feb 19, 2014)

I get this plant to bloom pretty regularly. I believe they use more phosphate in proportion to nitrate compared to stem plants, for instance, and I keep PO4 between 2-4 ppm usually. I have fluorite substrate, CO2 and ferts via EI method. If I cut off a bloom, another one soon replaces it.


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Aug 22, 2014)

NiaCas,
I don't think I am doing anything special. The tank is 6G Fluval Edge with upgraded light (bigger light from Fluval Edge 12G). The lights are on from 7am to 11pm.
All my Anubias are either super-glued to a piece of driftwood or small pebbles. The substrate is ADA Amazonia Aquasoil. Every morning I give it little blast of CO2 for maybe 5 minutes. I have quite hard water and pH is pushing 8.0. Hopefully driftwood helps a little and I put a teabag of catappa leaves in the filter once in a while.
The tank is slightly overstocked - 8 neons and 2 otos and I probably give them too much food.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

that is a crazy long photo period. how do you avoid algae


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i have my anubias flower about twice a year, around the same time my buces flower. its interesting to me because they all bloom around the same time, but none of them ever flower at the same time.

i've always wanted to remove the flower and dry it to preserve it. but i don't know if you can.

anyway congrats on the flower, i hope you get more in the future.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a large Anubias in my 12 gallon that bloomed over the summer. I just noticed today that a new flower spike is beginning to emerge from practically the same place as the first flower.

I have another Anubias that I bought with a flower bud. At the time I never had one flower so I was excited to purchase an Anubias in bud. My Nerita snail ate the bud two days later. I was so disappointed. The plant was in a low light low tech tank. A couple of months ago, I moved the plant to a new tank with medium light. It started growing a flower spike last week. 

I haven't started running my heaters yet since we have had some unseasonably hot weather. The house has been getting chilly at night. Not sure if the ups and downs in temps had anything to do with the blooms showing up.


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

philipraposo1982 said:


> that is a crazy long photo period. how do you avoid algae


Lower light tanks can handle longer photoperiods. It looks like everything is working well so its in balance.

I run my big tank at 12 and 12. I ran a really low light tank on 24 hours a day 5 years ago. Stuff bloomed all the time. 

When I start plants for my flowerbeds, I leave the growlamps on for 24 hours as well.


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah, even the Fluval Edge 12G light in 6G tank is not particularly strong (yet enough to make my neons avoid the are directly under the light).

I did not have any green algae, although at first I had big diatom (brown algae) bloom, probably mostly related to amount of silicon in my substrate at the time. Now I have some brown algae around but snails and otos seem to take care of it. I have to clean the filter once in a while because diatoms really accumulate there.


----------



## MKNguyenV2 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry for bring up an old thread, but I just had my first Anubias Nana bloom last night! I'm just super excited and I wanted to share it with everyone here! I really like how yours grew emersed. Mine actually came up and out of the water!


----------

